# Hebrew Audio Bible



## AV1611 (May 13, 2008)

Academy of Ancient Languages


----------



## SueS (May 14, 2008)

I forwarded the link to a missionary friend in Israel who is really having problems with the language. She was excited to get it and says it will be a big help.

Thanks!!


----------

